# PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte



## Erna1 (25. Januar 2014)

*PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Hallo,
ich möchte in meinen HP COMPAQ DC7900 SFF (SFF flaches Gehäuse) eine Grafikkarte einbauen, da die auf dem Mainboard nicht viel taugt.
Es sind zwei PCI-E Steckplätze vorhanden aber es passen nur die SFF Grafikkarten mit halber Bauhöhe rein.
Ich habe nun noch eine Grafikkarte (Geforce GT 630) da die hat aber normale Bauhöhe.
Kann ich diese Grafikkarte mit etwas Basteln über ein solches "PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel" ( http://www.adaptare.de/images/49113.jpg ) flach über die Steckplätze einbauen?
Hat das schon einmal jemand probiert?
Danke!


----------



## Geldmann3 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Naja, theoretisch geht das, praktisch bekommst du aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Probleme, weil die Signale gestört werden. Musst du testen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen ob deine erdachte Konfiguration platzmäßig in das Gehäuse passt aber mit diesem PCI-E Riser ist der einwandfreie Betrieb einer Grafikkarte natürlich möglich!

EDIT: Kenne keinen Fall, wo _Signale_ gestört wurden.....
LG


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Sollte gehen nur ist die Frage was Du Dir von der GT 630 versprichst. Die Karte ist ja ebenfalls kein Leistungsmonster. Welche Graka ist denn aktuell verbaut?


----------



## Erna1 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Aktuell ist auf dem Mainboard die Grafik "Intel GMA 4500".


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*



Erna1 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist auf dem Mainboard die Grafik "Intel GMA 4500".



Ok, dann wäre eine GT 630 natürlich schon spürbar schneller.


----------



## Erna1 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Dann werde ich mir mal ein solches Extender-Flachbandkabel bestellen.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Ich würd mir überlegen um ~30€ ein störanfälliges Verlängerungskabel zu kaufen, oder um etwas mehr gleich eine richtige Low Profile Karte.
Gainward GeForce GT 640 Rev. 2, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (2913) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
XFX Radeon R7 250 Core Edition, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI, low profile (R7-250A-ZLF4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HIS Radeon HD 7750 iCooler, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (H775FN1G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Erna1 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Das Kabel gibts schon für 15,-Euro.
Ich werde es erst einmal mit dem Kabel probieren, sind max. 15,-Euro weggeschmissen.
Sollte es wirklich nicht funktionieren kann ich mir immer noch eine Low Profile Karte kaufen.
Ich werde hier mal berichten wenn das Kabel da ist.
Danke!


----------



## Erna1 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Hallo,
bin am überlegen....
Es gibt hier 
Grafikkarte XFX AMD Radeon? HD7750 2 GB GDDR3-RAM PCIe x16 DVI, HDMI?, DisplayPort | voelkner - direkt günstiger
die Radeon HD 7750 mit 2GB aber nur DDR3 RAM, ist der DDR5 entscheident?
Ist aber wohl doch keine Low Profile Karte?


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCI-Express x16-Extender-Flachbandkabel für Grafikkarte*

Nein ist keine Low Profile.

Ich würd die nehmen:
HIS Radeon HD 7750 iCooler, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (H775FN1G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GDDR3 ist langsamer als GDDR5, würd ich auf keinen Fall nehmen.
2GB sind sowieso Schwachsinn bei der Rohleistung der Karte.

Das Stärkste was du bei den Low-Profile Karten kaufen kannst ist die 7750, hier eine Übersicht der möglichen Modelle:
PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7750, Speichergröße: ab 1GB, Besonderheiten: low profile Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

